# (blöde) sprachliche Geschlechtergleichstellung



## gabrigabri

Hallo!!

Ich bin ein bisschen "genervt": ich habe heute eine Prüfung geschrieben (multiple choice Prüfung), wobei man natürlich jede Frage richtig lesen und verstehen muss; allerdings war dies erschwert, weil man diese "sprachliche Geschlechtergleichstellung" (mein persönlicher Begriff) in Österreich sehr liebt!!

Beispiel:

... kann von einem/einer Universitätslehrer/in oder mehreren Universitätslehrer/inne/n...

Ich finde es gar nicht nötig! Ist es auch in Deutschland so?
In Österreich ist es fast ein Muss. 

Noch schlimmer finde ich eine Unibroschüre:

Mensch kann nicht das und das machen.

oder:

Man/frau denkt...

Die letzten 2 sind eher unüblich, aber ich finde alles echt unnötig und eine Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Whodunit

Diese Empörung habe ich schon indirekt in dem Thread über Friseurin, Kontrolleurin etc. losgelassen. Außer dir zuzustimmen. weiß ich nicht, was ich noch antworten soll ... schließlich hast du keine Frage gestellt.


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> weiß ich nicht, was ich noch antworten soll ... schließlich hast du keine Frage gestellt.




Doch!  

Ich finde es gar nicht nötig! Ist es auch in Deutschland so?
In Österreich ist es fast ein Muss.


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Doch!
> 
> Ich finde es gar nicht nötig! Ist es auch in Deutschland so?
> In Österreich ist es fast ein Muss.


 
Ach, das tut mir Leid, dass ich deine Frage übersehen habe. 

Also, in Deutschland ist es kein Muss, aber es wird gesagt, dass es _politisch korrekter_ (ich hasse dieses Wort sowieso, und dann auch noch im Komparativ!) ist, wenn die Frauen mit erwähnt werden. Es fängt ja schon bei der Redeeinleitung an:

Verehrte Damen und Herren, ... (das geht noch, weil _Herren_ keine Frauen einschließt)
Verehrte Zuhörer und Zuhörerinnen ... (sind Frauen etwa keine _Zuhörer_?)

Schlimm ist auch das großgeschriebene I in einem Wort, das jeglicher Regelung der deutschen Rechtschreibung widerspricht:

Geeignet für LeserInnen in allen Altersstufen.
Dabei sollten LehrerInnen beachten, dass sie auch den SchülerInnen einmal Recht geben müssen.

Das ist in Deutschland kein Muss und ich finde, es sollte gar nicht sein. Warum fühlen sich die Frauen immer diskriminiert, wenn man nicht die weibliche Endung anhängt? Wobei mir einfällt, dass das Wort _Beamtin_ so häufig verwendet wird, dass es sogar schon im Duden steht! 

Mensch, wo kommt wir denn da hin? Gibt es bald auch _Deutschinnen_, _Kriminellinnen_ und bei Heidi Klum nur noch _Schöninnen_?


----------



## Hutschi

gabrigabri said:


> Noch schlimmer finde ich eine Unibroschüre:
> 
> Mensch kann nicht das und das machen.
> 
> oder:
> 
> Man/frau denkt...


 
Hier geht es wohl um ein sprachliches Missverständnis. "Man" ist neutral. Es klingt nur so ähnlich, wie "Mann" - ist aber ein völlig anderes Wort. "Mensch" oder "frau" ist hier eher eine Spaß-Wendung. Man/frau greift in den Broschüren zu den Mitteln von Ironie und Satire, um sich über die auf Grammatik beschränkte Geschlechtergleichstellung lustig zu machen, denke ich.


----------



## RivkaS

Whodunit said:


> Das ist in Deutschland kein Muss und ich finde, es sollte gar nicht sein. Warum fühlen sich die Frauen immer diskriminiert, wenn man nicht die weibliche Endung anhängt? Wobei mir einfällt, dass das Wort _Beamtin_ so häufig verwendet wird, dass es sogar schon im Duden steht!


Danke für die Verallgemeinerung... tztztz... aber ich würde sagen, wer sonst nichts zu sagen hat (oder auf dem Kasten....) der muß sich über so was mokieren - als man mich gefragt hat, ob ich auf meiner Urkunde "Magistra" stehen haben möchte, war ich empört über derartige "Blödheit" - soviel dazu.


----------



## gabrigabri

Hutschi said:


> Hier geht es wohl um ein sprachliches Missverständnis. "Man" ist neutral. Es klingt nur so ähnlich, wie "Mann" - ist aber ein völlig anderes Wort. "Mensch" oder "frau" ist hier eher eine Spaß-Wendung. Man/frau greift in den Broschüren zu den Mitteln von Ironie und Satire, um sich über die auf Grammatik beschränkte Geschlechtergleichstellung lustig zu machen, denke ich.




Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich in meinen Beispielen um Satire handelt: 
"mensch" wurde in einer Broschüre für die Wahl der Studentenvertretung verwendet.
"man/frau" in einer Fallbeschreibung auf der Uni!

Sie waren also ernst gemeint!!

(Entschuldigt, dass ich keinen Kontext gebeben habe! )


----------



## Hutschi

gabrigabri said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich in meinen Beispielen um Satire handelt:
> "mensch" wurde in einer Broschüre für die Wahl der Studentenvertretung verwendet.
> "man/frau" in einer Fallbeschreibung auf der Uni!
> 
> Sie waren also ernst gemeint!!
> 
> (Entschuldigt, dass ich keinen Kontext gegeben habe! )


 
Dann handelt es sich wohl um einen Fall von "Gruppensprache". (Bedeutung: ... Ich gehöre zu denen, die "politisch korrekt" schreiben.)

Ich denke, dass bei solcher Sprachverwendung die tatsächliche Gleichberechtigung auf der Strecke bleibt - wenn sie ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## uguban

Hi gabrigabri,

dass du bei einer Prüfung durch diese sprachlichen Differenzierungen 'genervt' bist, kann ich gut verstehen. Wenn ich persönlich Texte schreibe, belasse ich es (außer bei den Pronomina) auch meist bei der männlichen Form.

Aber sei sicher, dass es sich bei dieser 'Verkomplizierung' der Sprache um mehr als um political correctness handelt. Denn die Sprache ist eben nicht nur Spiegel des gesellschaftlichen Bewusstseins, sondern war auch schon immer ein Instrument zur Manipulation. Denk nur daran, warum bei der Übersetzung des alten Testaments die männliche Form für 'Gott' gewählt wurde. (Darüber musst du dich mal mit einer Theologin unterhalten). 

Du bist noch sehr jung und nimmst vielleicht viele Dinge als selbstverständlich. Aber überleg mal, dass in Deutschland Frauen gerade mal seit gut 100 Jahren studieren und wählen dürfen. Per Gesetz durften sie bis in die 70-er Jahre nicht arbeiten gehen, wenn es ihnen ihr Mann nicht erlaubte. Frauen hatten bis in die 90-er keine juristische Handhabe, ihren Mann wegen Vergewaltigung in der Ehe anzuzeigen.

Das sind nur einige Beispiele. Wenn du denkst "Ja, aber heute ist doch Gleichberechtigung kein Thema mehr", guck dir nur mal ein Foto eines Gipfeltreffens an. Fast die ganze Bagage Männer.

Na ja, ich merke, dass ich jetzt so richtig in Fahrt komme.(-: Auf jeden Fall: So lange die gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse noch so sind, wie sie sind, finde ich es sehr wichtig, dass wir auch sprachlich bewusster werden. Auch wenn viele Männer da murren und meinen, das sei doch alles übertrieben. Die Rede möchte ich hören, wo eine Politikerin ihre Zuhörerschaft nur mit 'Liebe Zuhörerinnen' anspricht und stillschweigend davon ausgeht, die Männer würden sich schon automatisch mitangesprochen fühlen! Da wären sicher einige unserer Geschlechtsgenossen nicht mehr so tolerant. (-;


----------



## FloVi

uguban said:


> Du bist noch sehr jung und nimmst vielleicht viele Dinge als selbstverständlich. Aber überleg mal, dass in Deutschland Frauen gerade mal seit gut 100 Jahren studieren und wählen dürfen. Per Gesetz durften sie bis in die 70-er Jahre nicht arbeiten gehen, wenn es ihnen ihr Mann nicht erlaubte. Frauen hatten bis in die 90-er keine juristische Handhabe, ihren Mann wegen Vergewaltigung in der Ehe anzuzeigen.



Du hast sicher Recht, dass Diskriminierung von Frauen noch ein Thema ist, doch diese Rechtsgrundlagen sind zu großen Teilen polemisch, und das regt mich wieder auf. Gesetze spiegeln nicht immer die Rechtsprechung wieder.

Vor dem Mauerfall konnte man in (West-) Berlin noch standrechtlich erschossen werden, wenn man von alliierter Militärpolizei ohne Papiere auf der Straße angetroffen wurde, eine Razzia in der Küche hätte ein Waffenlager im Besteckkasten offenbart, das zum selben Urteil Anlass gegeben hätte. Und wie wir alle wissen, ist das keine 20 Jahre her.

In einem deutschen Bundesland gilt laut Landesverfassung noch die Todesstrafe, was natürlich durch das deutsche Grundgesetz aufgehoben wird, aber es steht noch drin.

Und was Vergewaltigung in der Ehe betrifft, hast Du formal Recht, doch Du suggerierst, dass die Frau den Mann nicht hätte trotzdem anzeigen können. Gewalt in der Ehe wurde auch damals bestraft, wenn der Tatbestand dann auch anders geheißen hat.


----------



## Hutschi

uguban said:


> Hi gabrigabri,
> Aber sei sicher, dass es sich bei dieser 'Verkomplizierung' der Sprache um mehr als um political correctness handelt. Denn die Sprache ist eben nicht nur Spiegel des gesellschaftlichen Bewusstseins, sondern war auch schon immer ein Instrument zur Manipulation. (-;


 
Genau das denke ich auch. Es ist Manipulation, wenn an Stelle Gleichbehandlung in der Realität die Manipulation von Wörtern tritt.
Das betrifft übrigens auch "Deutschland". Bis 1989 gab es zeitweise kein Deutschland mehr. In der DDR durften die Frauen arbeiten gehen. Die Angabe, dass es ihnen verboten war, wenn es der Mann nicht erlaubte, galt nicht für die DDR. Das wurde offensichtlich nicht allzusehr publik gemacht.


----------



## FloVi

Hutschi said:


> Die Anabe, dass es ihnen verboten war, wenn es der Mann nicht erlaubte, galt nicht für die DDR.



Das galt auch für die Bundesrepublik nicht. Es mag irgendwo das Gesetz gegeben haben, doch es hätte sich niemand darauf berufen können, da es dem Gleichstellungsgrundsatz im Grundgesetz widersprochen hätte. Das Grundgesetz ist die oberste Rechtsgrundlage in Deutschland. Alle anderen haben sich dem unterzuordnen. Deshalb kann auch die Todesstrafe in der von mir erwähnten Landesverfassung nie durchgesetzt werden.

Wie gesagt, man kann mit solchen Kuriositäten gut polemisieren, doch das lenkt m.E. von den tatsächlichen Problemen ab, und davon gibt es reichlich, auch was die Gleichberechtigung angeht.

Was die Feminisierung der Wörter angeht, ist das IMHO auch so ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Die Politik macht das gern, sie propagiert irgendwelchen Müll, der nicht wirklich was bringt, dafür aber billig umzusetzen ist und Aktivität vortäuscht.

Wie dem auch sei, wir werden sicher noch viel Spaß damit haben, da wird fraucherorts noch fraucherlei geschehen.


----------



## uguban

Hutschi said:


> Das betrifft übrigens auch "Deutschland". Bis 1989 gab es zeitweise kein Deutschland mehr. In der DDR durften die Frauen arbeiten gehen. Die Angabe, dass es ihnen verboten war, wenn es der Mann nicht erlaubte, galt nicht für die DDR. Das wurde offensichtlich nicht allzusehr publik gemacht.


 
Upps, du hast Recht, ein absoluter faux pas. Anderseit interessant, dass du auf sprachliche Korrektheit achtest und - zu Recht - bestehst, wenn es dich selbst betriffst und nur, was die Durchsetzung der femininen Formen in der Sprache angeht, tolerant bist. 

Euch beiden kann ich nur zustimmen, wenn es nur bei Worthülsen bleibt, die wirklich nur p.c. sein wollen.

Zu meiner angeblichen Polemik (und zu der Gesetzesdiskussion will ich mich gar nicht weiter einlassen, weil ich da gar keine Ahnung hab, und nur - wie ich dachte - aus einer seriösen Sendung zitiert habe). Fakt ist aber, dass meine eigene Mutter noch keinen Beruf erlernen durfte, weil mein Vater das nicht wollte (jetzt bitte keine Diskussion über meine Familie, ja? Ich hör euch schon. ). Mag sein, dass das juristisch nicht mehr fundiert war. Aber irgendwas scheint sich ja Gottseidank doch gesellschaftlich verändert zu haben. Und das spiegelt sich eben auch in der Sprache wieder, mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht gesagt haben.


----------



## RivkaS

uguban said:


> Denk nur daran, warum bei der Übersetzung des alten Testaments die männliche Form für 'Gott' gewählt wurde. (Darüber musst du dich mal mit einer Theologin unterhalten).


Das Argument hätte ich gerne näher erörtert, können wir dazu einen neuen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Jana337

RivkaS said:


> Das Argument hätte ich gerne näher erörtert, können wir dazu einen neuen Thread aufmachen?


Aber gerne.  Falls es auch andere Sprachen betreffen soll, in Other Languages. Falls es mehr kulturell als sprachlich sein wird, wohl am liebsten in Cultural Discussions.


----------



## Whodunit

uguban said:


> Denk nur daran, warum bei der Übersetzung des alten Testaments die männliche Form für 'Gott' gewählt wurde. (Darüber musst du dich mal mit einer Theologin unterhalten).


 
Mal ganz banal: Vielleicht, weil er im Griechischen (_Θεός_), Lateinischen (_Deus_) und Hebräischen (_אלהים_, plural masculine, I think) auch männlich ist?


----------



## uguban

Whodunit said:


> Mal ganz banal: Vielleicht, weil er im Griechischen (_Θεός_), Lateinischen (_Deus_) und Hebräischen (_אלהים_, plural masculine, I think) auch männlich ist?


 
Tut mir Leid, aber das ist wirklich zu banal. Bei der griechischen und lateinischen Übersetzung war das Kind ja bereits in den Brunnden gefallen. Wenn man sich wirklich damit auseinander setzen will, was sich hinter dem Tetragramm JHWH, das im Orginal zur Bezeichnung der Gottheit verwendet wurde, evtl. steckt, muss man viel tiefer gehen. Wie gesagt, wären da eine kompetente Theologin (die sich auch mit feministischer Exegese beschäftigt hat), eine Hebraistin ö.Ä. die geeigneten Gesprächspartnerinnen.


----------



## Aurin

Wikipedia:
Sämtliche Bezeichnungen gehen auf das germanische _*guda-_ „Gott“ (Anruf) zurück, welches ursprünglich sächliches Geschlecht hatte, weil es männliche und weibliche Gottheiten zusammenfasste.


----------



## dec-sev

Aus einem anderen Thread:


> Dr. phil., geb. 1968 in Hamburg, Studium der Politikwissenschaften an der Freien Universität Berlin und dem Institut d´Etudes Politiques in Paris, Promotion Juli 2004 an der FU Berlin, 1997-2002 wissenschaftliche *Mitarbeiterin* und *Doktorandin *am Wissenschaftszentrum Berlin, seit Juni 2002 wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin und seit November 2003 Referatsleiterin im WSI in der Hans-Böckler-Stiftung.


Also, _Mitarbeiterin_ und _Doktorandin_ klingen nicht so schlecht wie _Friseurin_?


----------



## jester.

Dazu fällt mir auch noch etwas ein. Ich habe letztens ein paar Texte korrigiert, in denen u.A. von "Landwirten und Landwirtinnen" (schonmal nicht schlecht) und sogar von "US-Amerikanern und -amerikanerinnen" (ohne Worte - und übrigens genau so geschrieben) die Rede war.


----------



## dec-sev

jester. said:


> Dazu fällt mir auch noch etwas ein. Ich habe letztens ein paar Texte korrigiert, in denen u.A. von "Landwirten und Landwirtinnen" (schonmal nicht schlecht) und sogar von "US-Amerikanern und -amerikanerinnen" (ohne Worte - und übrigens genau so geschrieben) die Rede war.


Hallo, Jester:
Wie genau hast du den Text korrigiert? Laut mein Wörterbuch _Amerikanerin _gans normal ist.


----------



## uguban

dec-sev said:


> Aus einem anderen Thread:
> 
> Also, _Mitarbeiterin_ und _Doktorandin_ klingen nicht so schlecht wie _Friseurin_?


 
Alle drei Begriffe klingen vollkommen normal (wenigstens für Menschen, die im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind). Warum sollte eine Frau in ihrem Lebenslauf schreiben, sie sei 'Mitarbeiter' oder 'Doktorand' gewesen? Ist doch absurd.


----------



## Sepia

Viele Meinungen, aber eine wesentliche Sache nicht erwähnt:

Wenn es eine Stellenausschreibung ist - und da kommt dies ja vorwiegend vor - muss es natürlich sein. 

Es ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.

und ...

ja, natürlich ist es in Deutschland auch so. Die Gleichstellung der Geschlechter auf dem Arbeitsmarkt (und nicht nur wie in Deutschland gehandhabt "Gleichstellung der Frauen") ist EU-Recht und ich glaube sogar seit mindestens 20 Jahren. Jedenfalls sehr lange.


----------



## jester.

dec-sev said:


> Hallo, Jester:
> Wie genau hast du den Text korrigiert? Laut mein Wörterbuch _Amerikanerin _gans normal ist.



Natürlich ist das ein normales Wort. Ich habe dennoch "US-Amerikaner" daraus gemacht, da ich diese seltsame Verdoppelung der Amerikaner seltsam und die Abtrennung von "US" unmöglich finde.


----------



## jester.

Sepia said:


> Viele Meinungen, aber eine wesentliche Sache nicht erwähnt:
> 
> Wenn es eine Stellenausschreibung ist - und da kommt dies ja vorwiegend vor - muss es natürlich sein.
> 
> Es ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.



Warum "muss es natürlich sein", dass das Gesetz die Sprache bestimmt? Als es diese alberne political correctness noch nicht gab, bestimmte der Sprachgebrauch die Sprache und so sollte es auch weiterhin sein.

Das hat nichts mit dem Ausschließen von Frauen zu tun und ich würde nicht sagen, dass eine Mitarbeiterin sich Mitarbeiter schimpfen muss, aber eine Stellenausschreibung für "Doktoranden und Doktorandinnen" oder noch schlimmer "DoktorandInnen" ist unnötig. Und ohne political correctness könnte man sogar noch etwas Tinte sparen.


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Dazu fällt mir auch noch etwas ein. Ich habe letztens ein paar Texte korrigiert, in denen u.A. von "Landwirten und Landwirtinnen" (schonmal nicht schlecht) und sogar von "US-Amerikanern und -amerikanerinnen" (ohne Worte - und übrigens genau so geschrieben) die Rede war.


"US-Amerikanern und -amerikanerinnen"???

Like that?

No joke? That's WEIRD!!!


----------



## starrynightrhone

RivkaS said:


> Danke für die Verallgemeinerung... tztztz... aber ich würde sagen, wer sonst nichts zu sagen hat (oder auf dem Kasten....) der muß sich über so was mokieren - als man mich gefragt hat, ob ich auf meiner Urkunde "Magistra" stehen haben möchte, war ich empört über derartige "Blödheit" - soviel dazu.


 

"Blödheit" weil man dich gefragt hat, oder weil die Uni nicht gleich automatisch "Magistra" in die Urkunde eingesetzt hat?


----------



## Sepia

jester. said:


> Warum "muss es natürlich sein", dass das Gesetz die Sprache bestimmt? Als es diese alberne political correctness noch nicht gab, bestimmte der Sprachgebrauch die Sprache und so sollte es auch weiterhin sein.
> 
> Das hat nichts mit dem Ausschließen von Frauen zu tun und ich würde nicht sagen, dass eine Mitarbeiterin sich Mitarbeiter schimpfen muss, aber eine Stellenausschreibung für "Doktoranden und Doktorandinnen" oder noch schlimmer "DoktorandInnen" ist unnötig. Und ohne political correctness könnte man sogar noch etwas Tinte sparen.



Sprache im Allgemeinen will und kann man nicht vorschreiben, aber die meisten einigermaßen vortschrittlichen Staaten haben nun mal seit Anfang der 80er Jahre gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, dass eine Stellenausschreibung eindeutig sich gleichermaßen an beide Geschlechter wenden muss.

Dies ist dann später EG-weit eingeführt worden. Man kann natürlich auch hinter einer geschlechtsneutralen Stellenbezeichnung das Kürzel (m/w) setzen, aber deutschsprachige Stellenbezeichnungen sind meistens nicht Geschlechtsneutral. 

Übrigens überrascht mich hier nicht nur der Widerstand gegen die Gleichstellung der Geschlechter sondern genau so sehr die komplette Unwissenheit bez. der diesbezüglichen Gesetze. (Die ja offenbar durchaus notwendig sind.)


----------



## starrynightrhone

Sepia said:


> Übrigens überrascht mich hier nicht nur der Widerstand gegen die Gleichstellung der Geschlechter sondern genau so sehr die komplette Unwissenheit bez. der diesbezüglichen Gesetze. (Die ja offenbar durchaus notwendig sind.)


 
Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## FloVi

Sepia said:


> Wenn es eine Stellenausschreibung ist - und da kommt dies ja vorwiegend vor - muss es natürlich sein.



Nicht zwingend in der Form. Man kann die gesamte Anzeige mit den "männlichen Wörtern" gestalten, es reicht ein Hinweis, dass die Anzeige deshalb keine weiblichen Bewerber ausschließt.


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Sprache im Allgemeinen will und kann man nicht vorschreiben, aber die meisten einigermaßen fortschrittlichen Staaten haben nun mal seit Anfang der 80er Jahre gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, dass eine Stellenausschreibung eindeutig sich gleichermaßen an beide Geschlechter wenden muss.


Ja, eine Tatsache, die sich gegen Vertragsfreiheit und Willensfreiheit richtet und eigentlich gegen die Verfassung verstößt. Hier werden Grundrechte gegeneinander abgewogen und durch politische Ideologie verfälscht! Jeder, der aufrichtig ist und nicht heuchelt, muß zugeben, daß für manche Positionen eben ein ganz bestimmtes Geschlecht, ein bestimmtes Aussehen und geeignetes Auftreten erforderlich ist. Wer die Musik bezahlt, bestimmt den Tanz, sagte man früher.

Wie bei allen Aspekten politischer Korrektheit, bin ich auch hier stimmhafter Gegner von Heuchelei und vorgeschriebener Denkweise.

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

FloVi said:


> Nicht zwingend in der Form. Man kann die gesamte Anzeige mit den "männlichen Wörtern" gestalten, es reicht ein Hinweis, dass die Anzeige deshalb keine weiblichen Bewerber ausschließt.




Habe ich auch erwähnt: z.B. das kürzel m/w - wird aber eher selten benutzt. 

------

Einige versuchen sich schleichend, Schritt für Schritt drum herum zu drücken, oder ignorieren es völlig. Leider muss man Ziwilrechtlich vorgehen, damit da wirklich was passiert.


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Jeder, der aufrichtig ist und nicht heuchelt, muß zugeben, daß für manche Positionen eben ein ganz bestimmtes Geschlecht...



Stimmt, ich habe immer noch leichte Schwierigkeiten mit Kindergärtnern oder männlichen Babysittern.


----------



## Sepia

Das könnte man weiter ausführen um die einen oder anderen Vorurteile oder Missachtungen von Grundrechten zu rechtfertigen - aber das gehört sich nicht in diesem Thread.

Ich sage nur: Das Mittelalter war vor mehreren Jahrhunderten - wird es auch in euren Köpfen irgendwann zu Ende sein?


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Ich sage nur: Das Mittelalter war vor mehreren Jahrhunderten - wird es auch in euren Köpfen irgendwann zu Ende sein?


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun. Wenn ich das Geld bezahlen soll und etwas mir Wichtiges in Fremde Hände legen soll, dann möchte ich auch die Person frei, und das in jeder denkbaren Hinsicht, aussuchen können.

Als Tagesmutter für eine dreijährige Tochter würde ich mit Verlaub keinen 40-jährigen Mann engagieren. Ob das nun Vorurteile sind oder nicht: Es ist mein Kind und meine Wahl -- wieso sollte es jemandem erlaubt sein, mir dabei hereinzureden?

Viele Frauen möchten lieber eine Gynäkologin aufsuchen, manche genau andersherum, manchen ist es einfach egal. Warum soll nicht jede das tun, was ihr am besten gefällt?

Ich empfinde es gerade als Vorteil unseres Jahrhunderts, daß wir besondere Freiheiten genießen. Warum sollten wir die gewonnene Freiheit auf dem Altar der Ideologie und geheuchelten Gleichberechtigung opfern? 

Kajjo


----------



## flame

In Österreich (und dort war der erste Stein des Anstoßes) beginnt das /innen - Ding ganz oben - nämlich beim Gesetzgeber, der in seiner unendlichen Weisheit das Gleichbehandlungsgesetz nicht nur erlassen hat, sondern uns auch vorexerziert, wie man es im Sinne des gelebten Gender mainstreaming schön mit Schrägstrichen und femininen Postfixen verzieren kann 

NB: das Gesetz schreibt die Schrägstricherei keines wegs vor, es macht nur selbst heftigst Gebrauch davon.

Die Sache ist gut, die Ausführung - na ja .... (aber da sind hier - glaub ich - die meisten einig)


----------

